# Import parting tool holder



## Grinderman (Jan 21, 2020)

If you guys own one of these it’s probably not one your most prized possessions. They do have some problems. I had three choices:
Use it as is (not really an option)
Throw it out (too cheap to do that)
Try and fix it
I tried to fix it. The first thing was to mill a grove in the upper portion of the blade holder slot to accommodate the P-type parting blades. I then added a piece of 1/4” wall aluminum angle along with a brass gib to keep things aligned when tightening the wedge. It actually worked quite well. I can part aluminum, mild steel and stainless using the power feed if I want to. The Atlas feed is really too fast for that but it does work. It was a cheap fix using stuff laying around. Some day I might upgrade to the insert type holders but this works great for now.


----------



## brino (Jan 21, 2020)

That would make the tool holder very rigid.
Great idea!
-brino


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 21, 2020)

Very nice job Grinderman. I like it. Small change, big improvement.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes, this is a good step.   I have quit using these cutoff tools and gone to the double ended blades with inserts at either end.   They are inexpensive (maybe $25 for blade and 10 inserts) and really work well.   It has made me enjoy parting off, finally.


----------



## MikeWi (Jan 21, 2020)

I have literally never been able to part using one of those! switching to the insert type saved me. Never thought of it needing more support.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 21, 2020)

I've used both indexable parting tools and these types of holders with P type HSS blades. This is the one case where I've come back from the indexable tool and feel the HSS works better for me. 

Your modifications look like they should really enhance the usability of the tool.


----------



## Grinderman (Jan 21, 2020)

macardoso said:


> I've used both indexable parting tools and these types of holders with P type HSS blades. This is the one case where I've come back from the indexable tool and feel the HSS works better for me.
> 
> Your modifications look like they should really enhance the usability of the tool.


The tool (phase ll) in it’s stock form is such a mixed bag of machining. The dovetail area looks real nice but the rest looks like it was machined with a dull drill bit. The wedge is sloppy, the differential screw is sloppy, the slot for the blade is an odd 14mm size and when you tighten the wedge it pulls the blade away from the holder. The brace really helps tighten the whole assembly up.
I guess that’s what you expect from a $25 tool. Aloris I’m sure is made and works much better.


----------



## FanMan (Jan 21, 2020)

I like it.  I just got the 0xA toolpost set from LMS for my Atlas and found the same thing while using it for the first time the other day, hard to get the blade in there straight.  I ended up using a shim on the back side and holding it  in tightly against it while tightening  the wedge.  But cutting a relief for the thicker portion (that is what you did, no?  It's hard to see in the picture) is a better solution.


----------



## Grinderman (Jan 21, 2020)

FanMan said:


> I like it.  I just got the 0xA toolpost set from LMS for my Atlas and found the same thing while using it for the first time the other day, hard to get the blade in there straight.  I ended up using a shim on the back side and holding it  in tightly against it while tightening  the wedge.  But cutting a relief for the thicker portion (that is what you did, no?  It's hard to see in the picture) is a better solution.


Yes, I cut a relief about .015 deep, 1/4” wide for the top portion of the blade so it sits flat in the holder.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jan 21, 2020)

Really like the use of aluminum angle there!
Like others, I switched to those double-ended insert ones, which seem to just work. 
Been meaning to revisit the HSS blades though.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 21, 2020)

Yet another project goes on the 'wanna-do' list.
I re-worked the wedges in my AXA and BXA holders but they still 'ain't right'.
This mod should make it right.


----------

